# Easy chain from pipe insulation



## Herman Secret

came up with this idea playing around with some pipe insulation...

You will need

Length(s) of foam pipe insulation
Sharp Knife (I use the Dollar store retractable knife)
Glue

1. Take your length of foam










2. Extend the blade on the retractable knife










3. Cut 1/4 inch pieces off the end




























4. cut though one of the pieces










5. link through the two other pieces










6. continue cutting and linking pieces 



















From a 4 inch piece of one and half inch insulation I got an 11 inch length of chain. As this normally comes in 3ft lengths that will yield a length of chain 8ft long.

Obviously, the larger the diameter of the foam insulation the longer yield of chain you will obtain.

Finally glue the cut links so links don't come unlinked


----------



## Glass 'eye'

Hey that is awesome!! Thank you for the idea. So simple yet very effective.


----------



## Guest

great idea!!!


----------



## msmello

Very cool !!!


----------



## The Pod

Nice idea!


----------



## SinisterSmitty

Sweet idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rebelxwing

Nice idea, thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## VinceB

What kind of glue did you use?


----------



## Herman Secret

I hot glued the ends together, which, if the glue is hot enough, melts the two ends and when cooled seems to give a greater bond


----------



## foggyfathoms

I would have never thought of that! Awesome idea!


----------



## Wolfbeard

That's a great idea! It is perfect for a scene where a person is getting flogged with a chain. The plastic ones hurt after awhile and the styrofoam ones break.

Eric


----------



## Jaybo

DOH! So simple, yet very effective! Way to go! I will be making quite a few of these. You just solved what was almost an expensive problem. Thank you!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Thanks for sharing!! I guess sometimes we try to out do ourselves and look for prop supplies at high end shops, but when I see things like this, it makes me laugh and think, well duh, why didn't I think of that?!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Wolfbeard said:


> That's a great idea! It is perfect for a scene where a person is getting flogged with a chain. The plastic ones hurt after awhile and the styrofoam ones break.
> 
> Eric


...ah, flogged with a chain. A passion of mine for all seasons!


----------



## TheGothicPrincess

Well now I have to add this tutorial to my cemetery.


----------



## wickedwitchwest

Great Idea! I tried this last night...easy to do. I then spray painted it with some brown paint to give it a rusted look. Thanks so much for the idea.


----------



## obcessedwithit

I like...thanks...


----------



## halloweenjunkienick

nice idea, very simple!


----------



## Effie

Looks great - I was looking everywhere for affordable chains for my reindeer wolves! This looks like a project for  hubby!


----------



## lady jack o lantern

Those are awsome... how do you think you could make these look rusted an old?


----------



## Zim

Thats a great idea. I'm going to Lowe's NOW!! HAHA


----------



## halloweenbarb

wow, nice and easy, and I have some of that pipe insulation on hand!


----------



## Herman Secret

lady jack o lantern said:


> Those are awsome... how do you think you could make these look rusted an old?


Spray paint in brown will do the job, failing that just sponge paint with any brown paint. 

You could also pick some of the foam off the edges for an aged look - I'll have to try that and will post results.


----------



## nightrideproductions

That's a great idea. the foam ones in stores are so expensive! These should help!


----------



## billman

Excellent Deal!! You could even do it with PVC pipe for a stronger type chain..


----------



## BooBerrie

What a great idea. I needed some chains for my stanchions and the "fake chain" at Michaels is just too much money. Plus, this is something I can do myself without hubby's help! Now I've just gotta get the insulation


----------



## lady jack o lantern

Herman Secret said:


> Spray paint in brown will do the job, failing that just sponge paint with any brown paint.
> 
> You could also pick some of the foam off the edges for an aged look - I'll have to try that and will post results.


Thanks herman secret i will have to get some of that insulation now. I hope u do try painting them as i will have an example to go by, thank you very much


----------



## soni

Way cool, so simple and down right amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks Herman Secret !!!
I know what I am going to do this afternoon!!!!!!


----------



## kym

great idea!


----------



## BevAnn

alright...add this to my lowes list, which already has all the supplies for pvc candles!! now, adding plumbing insulation! LOL  thanks!!


----------



## Skulkin

Great idea! It's simple but effective.


----------



## cougarmanskullcarver

Too Cool Tanks!


----------



## Terra

I love the way you come up with things. Simple but _*way*_ effective!


----------



## Dragonomine

I lust found a "leash" for my wolf!


----------



## erie_pa_halloween_guy

*Thank YOU*

I bow to you sir I love the idea cheap and easy.
Now I dont have to buy long chain for my MIB


----------



## netsirk

Made two this past weekend...talk about easy. I found the glue gun worked well, but mine would get so hot I had a wet papertowel sitting in a dish that I would periodically use to cool it down.


----------



## LairMistress

This is exactly what I need this year! Thank you!


----------



## Marc-UK

Just tried this at home, came out ok actually. 

The only downside, I looked everywhere for pipe insulation with a large diameter hole, but the largest I could find was for 22mm pipe. The insulation itself is very thick, so you can't get two through the whole in the middle without trimming. 

Looks good, but due to the above it doesn't move very realistically. Just need to spray it now.


----------



## BevAnn

Did mine the other night watching tv - awesome!!

Hubby got out his hot knife, and sliced through that insulation in 3 minutes! I sat down, watched Biggest Loser, and threaded the chain together. 

Mines in a very dark charcoal gray - no need to even paint! Just gotta hot glue every other link, and I'm done!

THANKS - this was so easy and realistic looking AND made a pretty long length of chain!!


----------



## LairMistress

I can't wait to make mine, hopefully it will be this weekend.

I do have a question for those who have/are painting theirs...will spray paint eat through this insulation? I don't have any onhand at all, to test it, and would like to get the paint at the same time I get the insulation, if possible.

Thank you!


----------



## wickedwitchwest

I spray painted mine and it did not change at all.


----------



## IC_Dedpeeple

Nice idea...I thought of the same thing, except that when I tried it, the links were too close together (they touched), which ruined to whole look. That, and the chain isn't strong enough to hold much of anything that you might want to attach to it. I would suggest using a larger diameter of pipe insulation if the chain is intended to be used with nothing attached... trouble with a bigger diameter is that you may also end up with thicker links (the insulation my be thicker).

I gave up on the idea and used my miter saw to cut 1" pvc pipe into thin slices. Then I painted the pvc rings black and put a cut in each one using wire cutters. Link them together and you've got a quick, easy, realistic, durable chain. Cut one of the links in half with the wire cutters and glue each half-ring onto opposing sides of a wide slice of 4" pvc, connect your chain to those and now you've got a great-looking shackle.

"Clap 'em in irons!!"

Hint: if you have to get the shackle(s) onto something, but the object is too big on both ends to just slide your shackle on, then use a hacksaw to cut across the 4" pvc. A quick shot of spray paint will cover the cut nicely, and now you can open the wrist/leg shackle to put it on the object.

I've made 6 shackles in about 1 hour (not including paint drying time).


----------



## BevAnn

I made mine - it was perfect in every aspect. Size, length, color. Sure it's not strong to hold anything, but to hang it on something - it's great!


----------



## Jaybo

IC_Dedpeeple said:


> Nice idea...I thought of the same thing, except that when I tried it, the links were too close together (they touched), which ruined to whole look. That, and the chain isn't strong enough to hold much of anything that you might want to attach to it. I would suggest using a larger diameter of pipe insulation if the chain is intended to be used with nothing attached... trouble with a bigger diameter is that you may also end up with thicker links (the insulation my be thicker).
> 
> I gave up on the idea and used my miter saw to cut 1" pvc pipe into thin slices. Then I painted the pvc rings black and put a cut in each one using wire cutters. Link them together and you've got a quick, easy, realistic, durable chain. Cut one of the links in half with the wire cutters and glue each half-ring onto opposing sides of a wide slice of 4" pvc, connect your chain to those and now you've got a great-looking shackle.
> 
> "Clap 'em in irons!!"
> 
> Hint: if you have to get the shackle(s) onto something, but the object is too big on both ends to just slide your shackle on, then use a hacksaw to cut across the 4" pvc. A quick shot of spray paint will cover the cut nicely, and now you can open the wrist/leg shackle to put it on the object.
> 
> I've made 6 shackles in about 1 hour (not including paint drying time).


This sounds very interesting. Could you post some pictures of the final product?


----------



## SolaraLover

I have got to stop reading this board,hahahaha..... the ideas are so great I can't pass any of them up. I had my high schooler gluing these together the other night, he actually thought it was cool and didn't mind helping. The pvc idea is a great one too, but I have trouble cutting thin pieces with our saw, seems to jump every now and then, and scare me.
Thanks for all the ideas.


----------



## IC_Dedpeeple

Jaybo said:


> This sounds very interesting. Could you post some pictures of the final product?


Will do...as soon as I can get my hands on the camera.


----------



## IC_Dedpeeple

SolaraLover said:


> ...I have trouble cutting thin pieces with our saw, seems to jump every now and then, and scare me.
> Thanks for all the ideas.


I cut mine in about 1/4 inch slices...I had the "jumping" problem too. I found the trick was to go easy most of the way through, then sail through the last little bit of the cut. Hold the blade down for a second or two to allow the breeze it causes to blow the ring out of the way. Also, only do 3 or 4 before stopping the saw and clearing out your rings.

and......make sure you wear eye protection!!!

Hope all that helps in some way.


----------



## LairMistress

I made mine with the foam pipe insulation today, and it looks great! I need to make the chain longer, and need to glue the cut pieces, but I'm very happy with the way it turned out. Thanks so much for this idea!

Pic of chain:

Halloween Forum - LairMistress's Album: The Revenants' Lair - Picture


----------



## mitaccio

I picked up two pieces of pipe insulation to make my chain. One was the type of insulation mentioned by the creator and the second was the split-loom with a peel off tape. If you alternate the rings, one split-loom one solid, and peel off the tape backing you don't need to use any glue and get a strong hold that will last and is a whole lot easier and faster.


----------



## IC_Dedpeeple

I assumed the originator's chain was made of stuff with peel-off tape....guess I need to read more carefully. I made my test-chain entirely from the peel-off stuff, but yours is a good idea. Less peeling and sticking.


----------



## Tammers611

*thank god for this...*

Thank you sooooooo much to who ever originated this idea
I have about 40-50 additional feet of lawn and such to block off 
this year and after pricing real chain to swag between the poles 
we are making, i realized it was way to expensive and needed to 
figure out something else. I really didnt want to have to use caution 
tape to block off the whole length of the drive way


Well now 3 days into construction and only about 6 bucks, I have 
about 60 feet of chain, and about 8 more tubes i can cut up to make more.

Tottally saved me from a crappy caution tape walkway!!!!!


----------



## LairMistress

Exactly! I put up dowel rods last year, with rope clothesline between them, and topped the rods with styrofoam skulls. It didn't turn out nearly as nice as it sounded in my head when I decided to do it. 

I found a decent price on bulk plastic chain at American Science and Surplus' website (last year, didn't check this year), but I just never got around to ordering it, and I didn't look forward to having to paint all of it either. This works so much better than that chain would have, and is still cheaper.


----------



## abner135

cool idea thanks for posting it


----------



## IC_Dedpeeple

Sorry, I mis-posted. Mods can delete if you wish.


----------



## propboy

/\ agreed nice thinking outside the casket 

-PB


----------



## BallstonManor

And this gets put into my favorites. Thanks to the OP for the brilliant idea!

(It would also be a great use for older pool noodles!)


----------



## Themes N Things

Can you paint this foam? If so, what type of paint would adhere to this? Great idea you came up with! Never knew that something I had to insulate my pipes could haunt my friends!


----------



## Eyegore

yeah, unlike styro these can be spraypainted. I dusted them with silver spraypaint and the mixed up some watered down rust colored acrylic paint and splattered it all over the chains. It looks very realistic. It's amazing how the cheapest and simplest tutorials are the ones that look so dang cool ...I wish I had thought of it.


----------



## Dead_Girl

Awesome and sooooo easy! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Guest

i am doing columns and a fence and have been thinking of a chain and padlock for the gate, i will have to try this , thanks for posting...


----------



## HauntDaddy

Truely a great idea!!!!


----------



## 13mummy

Love this idea, I want to make them. I have no idea where I'll use them, but I'm sure I'll find somewhere.


----------



## lzrdsgal

I made them last year. My husband and I sat on the couch watching TV making chains. I cut he put it together. Ruined a pair of sissors, blisters on my hand from cutting LOL But they did turn out great. Only problem is that they popped apart sometimes, of course we just used the sticky on the insulation to stick it together. Im sure when I pull them out this year I will have to hot glue or something... oh well... you cant beat the price compared to what you have to pay the store for chain. I also made some locks out of the insulations that was really easy, and looked pretty good, if anyone is easy just ask.


----------



## scary1215

Thanks so much for this tutorial. Now my hellraiser scene won't cost a million bucks. Can't wait to get started!


----------



## grimly

mom and i made these a few months ago from this tutorial.
we think they came out great...thanks for the how-to...!


----------



## chop shop

Brilliant solution....!! Good one!


----------



## Kustomnut

great tutorial...going to try this one out for sure!


----------



## Regina86

Awesome idea...thanks


----------



## grimly

the padlock is also styrofoam and a small piece of flexable tubing (harware store for 16 cents a foot...different sizes at cheap prices)
sandpaper to smooth out the edges
acrylic paints..black and a rusty looking color such as terra cotta or similar shade
i didnt have apholstry nails for the lil nubby thingies so i used the ends off some ink pens instead.

here is a link to see old padlocks.....

http://www.google.com/search?q=old+...&ei=9sUuTq_YKJDqgQfk9ZTdBw&sqi=2&ved=0CG8QsAQ


----------



## JustJimAZ

Yes, I will steal this. I didn't even know i needed chains until I saw this, now I must make them!


----------



## OrangeFaucett

What would you suggest painting them with to make it appear more realistic?


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton

JustJimAZ said:


> I didn't even know i needed chains until I saw this, now I must make them!





Happens to me almost every time I come here.


----------



## Herman Secret

OrangeFaucett said:


> What would you suggest painting them with to make it appear more realistic?


Acrylic paint worked for me ... you can get it in red or brown oxide which gives a nice rusted look


----------



## RCIAG

JustJimAZ said:


> Yes, I will steal this. I didn't even know i needed chains until I saw this, now I must make them!


Ditto! Good thing I work for a plumbing company, we've got LOADS of these things all over & in various sizes!!

Yes, they come in larger sizes too! So you can make big chains for those big monsters, or small ones for the little critters!!


----------



## LT Scare

Excellent suggestion!! These are a VERY cool value. If you need a lot of draped non-stressed chains - these are the way to go.


However, I have several props that I hang with "chains" and some manacles that tend to get stressed in the wind.

We start with some of this stuff and use Rustolium gray and rusty primer to get the affect we want.


----------



## boogybaby

RCIAG said:


> Ditto! Good thing I work for a plumbing company, we've got LOADS of these things all over & in various sizes!!
> 
> Yes, they come in larger sizes too! So you can make big chains for those big monsters, or small ones for the little critters!!


hmmm maybe this is an idea to send as part of secret reaper or PIF gift ideas


----------



## boogybaby

has anyone seen these yet? this link is for making old rusty shackles....... would be perfect to go along with the chains and padlocks to hold down all our friends, i mean victims, i mean gouls 

http://davelowe.blogspot.com/2009/01/christmas-shackles-for-halloween.html


----------



## Sinister Sid

Those shackles are awesome. I'm gonna have to make a few pair.


----------



## clarkkami

I am totally using this Idea. Thank you so much!


----------



## H82GO55

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Samhain1031

Nice! That's a great idea.


----------



## James B.

If you have a table saw you can do the same thing with plastic pipe for plumbing or electrical conduit. Simply cut a line on one side of the plastic pipe first; it is the same method WETA studios used to make light weight chain mail for the orcs in Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Bryan316

And if you need to make the PVC pipe chain links stronger, a dab of PVC cement will fuse them together. Get a bench vise ready, dab the glue, clamp them gently together in the vise to hold the link's cut together for 30 seconds, can remove and go to the next link.


----------



## GodOfThunder

I ended up making in excess of a hundred feet of this in all. I bordered my front walkway up with chains connected to conduit topped by finials...the links fit snugly right over the finials and secured PERFECTLY. A few links ended up splitting due to the wind, in which case I just re-hotglued them. Also, we have in-ground sprinklers and I noticed that the foam did get saturated, thus weighing them down a bit, so I had to take up the slack a bit also. But I also bracketed the driveway for a good stretch as well, leading up to the flaming skull tiki torches. 

A few folks on Halloween said they had to reach out to touch them to see if they were real! All in all, it went well and this project took less time than I thought, although it was pretty time intensive when all was said and done, especially the painting part.


----------



## DiamondD

That is sheer brilliance!! Thank you!


----------



## Bryan316

Also remember, folks... you don't need to split and glue every ring. Cut one ring, slip two in place, glue it shut, take one of those uncut rings and drop it into the next cut ring. Only half of your chain should have to be cut and glued.

Even if you're using the foam insulation, only half need to be cut.


----------



## GodOfThunder

Bryan316 said:


> Also remember, folks... you don't need to split and glue every ring. Cut one ring, slip two in place, glue it shut, take one of those uncut rings and drop it into the next cut ring. Only half of your chain should have to be cut and glued.
> 
> Even if you're using the foam insulation, only half need to be cut.


Yup. And if you set up your workspace the right way, you can plow through putting the chain together in no time.


----------

